# Smuggling in a select car



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I just bought a 2013 Chrysler 200 Touring, candy apple red, with only 24k miles this car is beautiful. If I put in black vinyl or leather upholstery do you guys think I could get this into select class? One guy at Green light hub said 300 series only but I could try another staff or nearby city. What do you guys think?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Honestly I doubt it a lot of cities don't even allow the 300 on the select platform . I know Lyft Premier requires a 300 to be 2016 or newer 

However it's all market specific I know the Denver office will pretty much add anything to select if you have a good rating and leather , it's pretty sad


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I just bought a 2013 Chrysler 200 Touring, candy apple red, with only 24k miles this car is beautiful. If I put in black vinyl or leather upholstery do you guys think I could get this into select class? One guy at Green light hub said 300 series only but I could try another staff or nearby city. What do you guys think?


You might have luck with newer cars. There are Corolla , optima, rio, accord as select in my markets while we juggle minimum x fares in Black in Black.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

unPat said:


> You might have luck with newer cars. There are Corolla , optima, rio, accord as select in my markets while we juggle minimum x fares in Black in Black.


In uber's defense, Select is still only 2/3rds- 3/4ths the cost of a taxi... so your still getting what you paid for...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In uber's defense, Select is still only 2/3rds- 3/4ths the cost of a taxi... so your still getting what you paid for...


I know uber is terrible but you can't compare taxi fare with uber fares. Taxis will be gone pretty soon. It's just how long they can hold off.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

In San Diego, Chrysler 200 (nor any chrysler) DOES NOT meet the uber select requirement.

you can only do uberx and lyft

https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

The Greenlight Hub has an expanded list the Chrysler 300 is acceptable for select as well as Porsche Macan. I went in person and saw their list, it's different than what drivers have in their app or on websites. I do think staff is allowed to make exceptions as well.


----------

